# What is your favorite comfortable reading chair or furniture?



## Kenneth_Murphy (Aug 25, 2008)

The desk/computer chair in my home study is falling apart and needs to be replaced. I also have a couch in the room that ended up there by overflowing from the family room and I've never replaced it. I don't find either the chair or the coach particularly comfortable for reading for multiple hours. Now that I am back in school formally, I am now reading or writing for several hours most nights. I have a desk job as well so I feel I should be looking for something with positive ergonomics. So I figured I would see what kind of setup the prolific readers on the board find most comfortable?

After some initial research I'm leaning towards getting a SteelCase Leap chair for my computer/desk chair.

Steelcase - LeapÂ®

I'm more up in the air regarding replacing the coach. One option would be to get a recliner. Another interesting one would be to get a "perfect chair" which can go from sitting up to laying back. They are pretty price so I wouldn't be getting both a leap chair and this both any time soon though.

Human Touchâ„¢ Manual Perfect Chairâ„¢ - PC-6

I'm 6'5" so those round disks type chairs you see in coffee shops don't work for me at all, neither do beanbag type chairs. So I'm ruling out those for myself.

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a standing desk that I use every day. I get sleepy late at night when I'm reading/writing, so a standing desk was the easy solution to that problem. If you start falling asleep while standing, you just need to go to bed! I had mine made by a friend, so I got it cheep, but any podium-type thing at a yard sale, or thrift store is pretty easily changed into this. Or, you could do the next step up and add extenders to the legs of a desk so you have a full standing desk. I find my desk usable and comfortable, so that's my suggestions, however odd it may be!


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 25, 2008)

I would definitely sit in a chair for a few minutes before buying one. Sometimes the length of the seat vs. the length of your legs doesn't work, and it can be uncomfortable quickly. 

I would also recommend a chair that allows you to draw up your feet now and again (if you have low back problems). I spend hours at my desk writing and reading, and though my chair is comfortable, I usually end up putting up my feet on the edge of the desk or raising them up on the rung of my chair, because my back starts to hurt after awhile.


----------



## Galatians220 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about these chairs? - Brigger Furniture by Klein Design : Comfortable and Ergonomic Chairs, Rockers, Recliners, Sofas. This outfit has chairs for tall people, short people, everyone in between. Like the site in your initial post.

Whatever you get, and regardless of what age anyone is, it's probably a good idea to get something that will let you put your feet up... (I speak from experience on that.)

Margaret


----------

